# Lord Supper articles



## Preach (Jan 12, 2006)

Can you all link me to, or recommend Lord Supper articles regarding frequency (both for and against weekly communion)? Thanks.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 12, 2006)

try monergism.com that should help


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 13, 2006)

Try these:

The Westminster Standards and the Frequency of the Lord's Supper.
By Richard Bacon
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/Frequency_of_Communion.htm


The Lord´s Supper: How Often?
Lessons from the Past, No. 4
D. G. Hart and John R. Muether
http://www.opc.org/OS/html/V6/4l.html


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 13, 2006)

LETTERS ON FREQUENT COMMUNION - by John M. Mason


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 13, 2006)

There is some worthwhile stuff in here, too:

Communion Frequency in the Lutheran Confessions

Frequent communion is important. It is good to see that type of clear thinking not only within the Reformed churches, but in others as well.

According to this article, in 1528, Martin Luther said this regarding the frequency of communion:



> Should anyone request my counsel in this way, then I would give this advice: ... that you should celebrate one or two Masses in the two parish churches on Sundays . . . you might celebrate Mass during the week on whichever days it would be needful, that is, if any communicants would be present and would ask for and request the Sacrament. This way we should compel no one to receive the Sacrament, and yet everyone would be adequately served in an orderly manner. . . . .



Clearly, Martin Luther thought that frequent communion was an important thing.

The article goes on to quote Prius:



> The balance between Word and Sacrament must be maintained. While the Romans tipped the balance to the Sacrament at the expense of the Word, Luther saw the Swiss reformers and the enthusiasts as reversing this and de-emphasizing the sacraments to the point of neglect.



The article also says:



> the Blessed Sacrament of our Lord´s body and blood is not, and cannot be, an appendix to the Gospel that exists only at the periphery of our Christian experience.



There is also a lot of stuff in the article about the real presence of Christ in the sacrament, which is to be expected from a Lutheran article. 

But I thought you might find the arguments for frequency interesting.


----------



## Craig (Jan 13, 2006)

Great links folks...thanks.


----------



## Preach (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------



## Peter (Jan 13, 2006)

Seasonal Communion, Dr. F.N. Lee


----------

